# Magento Users?



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey all,

Very simple. My site runs off of Magento. I can honestly say that I've never like the support on the Magento forums. Slow responses. I just thought it'd be nice to round up as many t shirt selling Magento users on here so we could help each other out. My site is pretty nice, and I had to do a lot myself because of my non existent budget. If you use Magento, please respond. Maybe we can post Magento related questions on this thread so we can all pitch in. 

My current mission- affiliate sales. There are some extensions, but I don't want to drop the $100-250 on an extension only to find it doesn't do what I want. 

My website- Christian Shirts, Clothing, Apparel, and more: Sport Your Faith If you see anything you like, I'd be happy to TRY to explain how I got/did it.


----------



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm using Magento for my site Graphic Design, Screen Printing, Custom shirts

Magento does have a very steep learning curve


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

We found 1... anyone else out there?


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi,

I run my site on magento in the Netherlands. Runs fine and no problem at all.
I do a lot myself, if i don't have the time i source it out to India.

Look at Cadeau artikelen bedrukken vanaf 1 stuk all the products i sell are personalized.

I know a lot of magento, php, mysql and more.
I like to do all myself, but the pruduct has to made also...

Regards all,

Rob van westrop
Justsign.nl


----------



## ClutchInc (Dec 5, 2012)

gijoe985 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Very simple. My site runs off of Magento. I can honestly say that I've never like the support on the Magento forums. Slow responses. I just thought it'd be nice to round up as many t shirt selling Magento users on here so we could help each other out. My site is pretty nice, and I had to do a lot myself because of my non existent budget. If you use Magento, please respond. Maybe we can post Magento related questions on this thread so we can all pitch in.
> 
> ...


I checked out your site, but you have a SSL error that might need looking into. I tried to add a product to my shopping cart and it locked up in Chrome....


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't see it. Please can you send me a screenshot?
My email rob at justsign.nl

Many thanks. I'm curious about your impression of the site


----------



## ClutchInc (Dec 5, 2012)

Westrop said:


> I don't see it. Please can you send me a screenshot?
> My email rob at justsign.nl
> 
> Many thanks. I'm curious about your impression of the site


No screen shot, really. Just said that the SSL cert was outdated and wouldnt load the cart. Site looks good and easy to navigate.


----------



## ClutchInc (Dec 5, 2012)

Here's a screen shot. It comes up when I click on the CHECKOUT button. Hope this helps.


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello,

It looks like you are going to https://www.sportyourfaith.com/ and not to https://www.justsign.nl
Thats also the messages at the error. Please empty your cache and try again.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## ClutchInc (Dec 5, 2012)

Westrop said:


> Hello,
> 
> It looks like you are going to https://www.sportyourfaith.com/ and not to https://www.justsign.nl
> Thats also the messages at the error. Please empty your cache and try again.
> ...


I was commenting on the OPs site, not yours. Sorry.


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

No Problem.
of course you can give me impression of the site, I'm also curious about you comment of my site. I have a lot of time invested and am wondering if that customers pick to click


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

This is a great thread,, thanks for starting it, I am building a site in magento now and I will post it up when its close to done.. Magento really isn't that hard, its just a little time consuming at first, the main trick if anybody is watching is to get the proper hosting as it wont run to well on shared hosting.


----------



## ClutchInc (Dec 5, 2012)

plan b said:


> This is a great thread,, thanks for starting it, I am building a site in magento now and I will post it up when its close to done.. Magento really isn't that hard, its just a little time consuming at first, the main trick if anybody is watching is to get the proper hosting as it wont run to well on shared hosting.


Exactly. Bluehost.com is who I use. Super cheap at $3.95/mo and their support is second to none.


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm using hostmonster, which is a fair share more expensive than $3.95 a month. 

I'll need to look into the SSL issue. Thanks


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow... I need to get this SSL issue fixed. Crap, I just paid for some advertising and this could really be hurting me... Ouch... good find...


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok, I think it should be fixed in a few minutes... I just renewed all of my services and I didn't realize that I had to reauthenticate my SSL info. 

Thankfully nobody ever buys anything off my website, so you guys were probably the first to run into that... :/


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You will need to purchase a ssl for your site, I am not sure but I don't think you can use a shared ssl, what gateway are you using? I am using paypal advanced because its a Iframe your customers will seem like they are staying on your site but really paypal is handling the whole transaction. The reason why I went that way is because you won't have to go through the pci compliance crap.


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

I got it up and running again. My SSL from my host was renewed, I just did not go through the authentication process again. Didn't realize that I had to.


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Do any of you Magento guys have slow loading sites? I had that comment just made about my site and I heard that it can be common.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I am on a optimized vps so my site loads pretty fast but there are things you can do to speed it up


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I just checked your site out and it loads in less than a second so who ever is complaining must have slow internet connection


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Any Magento on shared hosting without any sort of caching is going to be slow. Yours included. I see >5sec load times so that's common with a Magento store that's not really optimized


----------



## Raicof (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey there
I just registered to the forums because some of the discussion seem interesting , mostly when I have a magento shop in build. 
By now I am satisfied with mgento, but it's hard to do it by yourself.
Anyways, what do you recommend me do in these early stages. 
The website is www.tomdale.do


----------



## DryBonesRising (Jan 15, 2013)

I just recently moved my site over from magento to opencart. I had many issues with Magento from slow loading times to not getting payment system to work correctly.

DBR


----------



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

gijoe985 said:


> Do any of you Magento guys have slow loading sites? I had that comment just made about my site and I heard that it can be common.



you should occasionally delete your cache and sessions file from Magento, you will have to do this manually though a ftp program or your sites cpanel. 

you can just delete the files in the following folders


/var/session/
/var/report/
/var/tmp/

I've got to find an automated way to delete these files, just realized I have over 18000 sessions files just from the last few weeks, and I don't even have a lot of traffic to my site


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

DryBonesRising said:


> I just recently moved my site over from magento to opencart. I had many issues with Magento from slow loading times to not getting payment system to work correctly.
> 
> DBR


If you were using 1.8.0 there is a known bug in some of the payment extensions.


----------



## TRMMarketing (Nov 22, 2011)

gorilladiver said:


> you should occasionally delete your cache and sessions file from Magento, you will have to do this manually though a ftp program or your sites cpanel.
> 
> you can just delete the files in the following folders
> 
> ...


You should also ensure you have you cron setup properly to ensure visitor logs are routinely truncated.

As a note you can also setup cronjobs to purge the sessions files and handle other routine maintenance.

Furthermore, if it makes sense for your store you can start storing your session files inside the database and share sessions between multiple front-end servers by changing:

```

```
to

```

```
inside your app/etc/local.xml

It should be noted that Magento does not innately have a call to purge DB session files inside its cronjob so this would have to be added.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

We run magento as well, and allow for significant customization: Lime Polka Dot Mint toddler personalized backpack - kids love them! Choose from dozens of personalized children's backpacks.

If you have a lot of products and web traffic, you are going to have to spend some cash on good hosting.


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice, How do you keep up the speed?
I have magento running on a dedicated server. Cost a lot, but then it is fast.
Cadeau artikelen bedrukken vanaf 1 stuk

Can someone be honest and give me critical feedback about the site?

Regard,

Rob


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

We spend $150 a month for fast hosting 

I am not a website expert, and a lot of your site is about knowing your customers. To me, your website is very busy, with some pages having a lot of motion. We are experianced with a lot of what you sell, and find a lot of that sells well in a store, but less so on the web.

Do you have a web stat program that lets you see how visitors experience your site? If so, I would look at:

What is your bounce rate (people that only see one page), how long do people look at a page, what are your biggest entry pages, and how do they navigate your site?


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello,

Just the same as I spent. € 150,0 a month.
What kind of module are you using for the "View Your Options" I like the way it react.
I can use it on my option for embrodery Geborduurde Handdoeken: Betaalbare Geborduurde Handdoeken online - Justsign

Regard,

Rob
[email protected]


----------



## TRMMarketing (Nov 22, 2011)

Westrop said:


> Nice, How do you keep up the speed?
> I have magento running on a dedicated server. Cost a lot, but then it is fast.
> Cadeau artikelen bedrukken vanaf 1 stuk
> 
> ...


Westrop,
The images you are utilizing in your menu are not being loaded securely this breaks the SSL verification in browsers.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

All of our personalization options are custom code.


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay, delivered very nice work. Compliments.
Can and will you share the code with me?

Please email me at my private mail [email protected]

Rob


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

I have no idea how. It is all baked into the site from web developers.


----------



## paata01 (Aug 31, 2013)

I am Magento user too, I moved from Prestashop to Magento because I thought it would be much easier and user friendly. I have hard time adding configurable products, is there any way to speed up this process, lets say how do you add t shirts with 5 colors and 6 sizes, manually it takes 15 minutes to add just one shirts and its crazy slow. My website is Home page, please have a look. 
Also does anyone know how to do preview mode photos, when you move cursor to image it shows whole t shirts but before this only design..


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello,

Nice site.

I have a module to create associated products in a fly. 
Just select all the colors and the sized, push the button and the module crates all the combinations.


This product is created in less then a minute
Unisex Hoodie met eigen ontwerp in 50 kleuren


Regards,

Rob van Westrop
Cadeau artikelen bedrukken vanaf 1 stuk


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

You mean this Unisex Hoodie met eigen ontwerp in 50 kleuren ?

Rob


----------



## paata01 (Aug 31, 2013)

can you please send me a link or where can I find that module, is it called product matrix? also what other modules you find useful, do you know any module that can give preview option? 
THanks


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

This is the supplier: Product Attachment Magento extension to attach any file to a product
The module product matrix I don't like. It shows a matrix with color and sized. Its to big not simple.

This module create the defaults of magento. I always try to use the defaults of Magento. 
Other modules, It's depending what you want. 

What do you want and do you mean with a preview option?

Rob
Cadeau artikelen bedrukken vanaf 1 stuk


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm sorry wrong url for the plugin. This is the correct url.
Create simple products automatically with Automatic Configurables

Regards,

Rob van westrop
Cadeau artikelen bedrukken vanaf 1 stuk


----------



## paata01 (Aug 31, 2013)

I checked it here and it says its for uploading files: Product Attachments & File Upload - Magento Connect

Is this for adding configurable products too? and how easy it is to add lets say t shirts with 5 colors and 4 sizes. 

But preview option I mean this one here:
T-Shirts & Hoodies | Redbubble

by default it shows only designs on the t shirt, but if you move cursor over the design it shows t shirts on the model.


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

Hoi,

Look at the video then you know how it works Create simple products automatically with Automatic Configurables

The module i have never seen. Looks nice. If you found it, please let me know.
If you want i can ask my programmer of he can make something like this.

Please email me private

Rob
[email protected]


----------



## paata01 (Aug 31, 2013)

Its really amazing, Product matrix is trash compared to this one, really one click program. Thank you so much for recommending it, adding t-shirts is pain in ***, now I think I have at least what I was looking for. also do you have any tips or recommendations for checkout, I really need to organize it and connect Paypal too. 
thanks again


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

Xlsmedical


Hello Peter,

I use one page checkout http://web-experiment.info/one-page-magento-checkout/
And the slider on my home page http://web-experiment.info/total-magento-slider
The are wonders...

I let you know if my programmer in India can make the change to toggle between small images and base images at the browse page when the mouse get over it.

Let me know if you have any querys*

Regards,

Rob


----------



## paata01 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank You so much, you really helped me, Will try those plugins too. are there any plugins also that you would recommend beside those ones.... Will also keep thread updated if I found that plugin I was talking about. what Redbubble does is really amazing, they have more designs per page with most important info (price design and style)...


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is one I like, Orders Eraser - Magento Connect it will delete test orders or others.. Also if you use mail chimp instead of the default news letter then this will work great and it also has a abandoned cart feature ebizmarts - MageMonkey - Official MailChimp and Mandrill Integration - Magento Connect

I have a few more and will post them up here.


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello Roger,

Thanks a lot.

I use order eraser a long time is indeed a heaven on earth.

I'm looking for a replacer of the default newsletter. How work that mailchimp?
What do I need for it?

Regards,

Rob van Westrop
Cadeau artikelen bedrukken vanaf 1 stuk


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The ebizmarts extension is great smooth install,, what it does is when either you force subscribe or voluntarily is done it will work as a double opt in which from what I understand is mandatory in the USA 

So your customer will subscribe on your site then mailchimp will send a subscription confirmation email that they must confirm.. it all registers in the back end on your magento site.. mailchimp will give you a update everyday of new subscribers.. I think mailchimp is free up to 12000 emails a month.. Hope this all made sense


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I am having trouble finding a one page check out that paypal advanced can work with,, there are a couple of free ones that work well but lack what I need..


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

Roger,

I try many free one page checkout. None is as clean and nice as the paid one I mention above. Sorry but the one cost $95.

Payments and shipping are a difference plugin / admin / system option

When I install magento there was a default payment method paypal 









I add the merchant contry and my paypal account

Rob


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You don't have paypal advanced in the Netherlands, it is in the USA, what it does is brings in a page via Iframe that allows the customer to enter their credit card numbers without leaving the site, or so they think... it allows the site owner to avoid pci scans and such..


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay,

I did not know that. Thats why I use "Omnikassa xxx" it do the same. But it is only provided in the Netherlands.

Sorry, than I can't help you

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

Roger,

When I select "United Status" I get the following screen. Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep I have that, but most of the one page checkout extensions won't work with advanced because it is fairly new..


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay,

At the demo you can play with the shipping but not with the payments.
The One Page Checkout is the easiest way to increase your sales!

Send them a email. The people there are realy nice and give answers real fast.
Premium Magento Templates, Magento Themes

Regards,

Rob


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Rob I will send them a email and see if maybe they can mod it..


----------



## DiamondandFox (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello,

This is a great thread, I use Magento for one of my sites, and will be putting another one up using the same software. I would love to get feedback on it, and I will help others where I can. The site is DiamondandFox.com, thanks.


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice start this site.

Welcome.

I wonder why you have such a large clickable image you created to go. Instagram and / or facebook You still want to sell shirts?

If you have some question, let me know.

Rob van Westrop
Cadeau artikelen bedrukken vanaf 1 stuk


----------



## DiamondandFox (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, currently the best form of marketing is through social media, that is what helps to drive traffic to your website along with other factors. Also I use it to give exclusive discounts and coupons at times and for contests. Keeps people interested, but I am going to redo the banners to make them look nicer and add more that link to items in the site. Since I only have a few items still and I am waiting to make more, it limits me on what to put on my slideshow.


----------

